# Had adrenalectomy, now thyroid..help



## moochy (Aug 21, 2012)

Had adrenalectomy a year ago for cortical adenoma causing symptoms of pheochromocytoma. Three months later, malignant melanoma removed from arm. Surgeon for arm was concerned at thyroid cyst 11mm with 2mm complex area. Went back to surgeon who did adrenalectomy as he specializes in these. He wanted me to wait six months and then come back for FNB. This was ordered much earlier but radiologist refused to do it as it was too close to artery he said. I have had this cyst for years and it has been growing. Could anyone advise what thyroid tests to ask for (bloods etc.) as I have to do this tomorrow locally. 
Symptom wise, very hyper currently. Worst is the heart rate going anywhere up to 130 at any time. Used to monitoring condition as had to do so for years before adrenal was removed. On karvea 150mg for bp.
Is there a blood test to check for cancer antibodies?? Had normal everything for six months after adrenal, then this kicks in!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

moochy said:


> Had adrenalectomy a year ago for cortical adenoma causing symptoms of pheochromocytoma. Three months later, malignant melanoma removed from arm. Surgeon for arm was concerned at thyroid cyst 11mm with 2mm complex area. Went back to surgeon who did adrenalectomy as he specializes in these. He wanted me to wait six months and then come back for FNB. This was ordered much earlier but radiologist refused to do it as it was too close to artery he said. I have had this cyst for years and it has been growing. Could anyone advise what thyroid tests to ask for (bloods etc.) as I have to do this tomorrow locally.
> Symptom wise, very hyper currently. Worst is the heart rate going anywhere up to 130 at any time. Used to monitoring condition as had to do so for years before adrenal was removed. On karvea 150mg for bp.
> Is there a blood test to check for cancer antibodies?? Had normal everything for six months after adrenal, then this kicks in!!!












Wow!!!

Here is some info for you! Hopefully not too much info!

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

And for hyper.......; plus some others that could be good to have.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## moochy (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for that. We'll see what the results are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

moochy said:


> Thanks for that. We'll see what the results are.


And please let us know!! Sounds like you have been through a lot so I am keeping you in my thoughts.

You are welcome.

Lean on us!


----------

